# London & Paris summer 2013



## senorak (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking ahead to next summer.....I already have a 2BR @ Royal Regency, (Vincennes/Paris) booked.  Will be traveling w/ my daughter, (and possibly her friend), father and his wife.  We are looking to add on a week in London, (prior to heading to RR).  I know my chances of getting an exchange for any TS, (let alone a 2BR), are slim to none.  However, I noticed that RCI has rentals for Odessa Wharf, (although current inventory is only through Feb. 2013).  Since we will be a group of 4 or 5, OW looks like our best bet.  Reviews here on TUG are quite old, but Trip Advisor has more recent ones, and they are mostly favorable.  Has anyone stayed at OD within the past few years?

The trip is still in "planning stages", but here's what I'm thinking....
fly into London Heathrow, 7 night stay at Odessa Wharf.  (It's been close to 10 years since I've been in London---DD was in elementary school and my father & his wife have never been to Europe.)  Planning on touring in the general area:  Hop on/off bus tour, London Eye, British Museum, Tower of London, Tate Modern, St. Pauls, etc.  Any input as to what type of transportation pass to look at while in London?  We will be using public transportation during our entire stay in both cities.  Any trips outside the central London area that we should consider?

Eurostar to Paris.  Week long stay at Royal Regency.  I've been to Paris several times with my students, but it's been at least 5 years, and DD was in 5th or 6th grade and doesn't remember much.  Hop on/off tour in Paris, planning on getting "Museum Pass", Versailles, Louvre, Arc de Triomphe, MontMartre, Notre Dame, Eiffel Tower, Musee D'Orsay, etc.  And, we do plan to tour the Chateau in Vincennes.  Again.....suggestions re:  transportation pass?

In looking at air options, think we will fly out of Newark, (direct flights to Heathrow and return trip from Orly).  Only "kink" so far that I need to plan for.....Odessa Wharf is Fri-Fri stay, and Royal Regency is Sat.-Sat.  Ideas?

Thanks so much for any advice you could offer.

DEB


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 18, 2012)

For London, an Oyster card:  https://oyster.tfl.gov.uk/oyster/entry.do  There's no need to buy it ahead of time; that's just the site I found quickly.  You can buy them at Heathrow.  There's a charge for simply getting the card, but if you turn it in as you are leaving London, you get that charge back.

For Paris, get the Navigo Decouverte.  There is a 5 euro charge for the card itself--but you can keep it for next time.  Then load it.  You'll need a picture; we copied our passport photos at a photocopy shop and used them.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 18, 2012)

A better deal than an Oyster Card for a group is a paper Travecard that allows 2-4-1 admissions to many attractions. 

To make it clear, you can get a Travel Card which is a *fare* good on tube and busses and some rail journeys in London. You can get it loaded on the Oyster but that will not get you the 2-4-1 deals. To do that, you need to get a paper version at a RAIL not tube station. 

Here's the link for the 2-4-1 deals which currently includes the London Eye. 

http://www.daysoutguide.co.uk/

For general info about getting around in London, http://www.tfl.gov.uk/

Odessa Wharf is a bit out of the way but a nice facility. TS in London are HARD to get usually so take what you can get. The tube/bus system goes everywhere. I usually take the bus since I don't particularly enjoy looking at tunnels. 

Day trips to Cambridge, Oxford, Bath and others are easy. 

I also highly recommend London Walks. www.walks.com. 

Cheers


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 19, 2012)

Some other lodging options for London

http://www.roomfor5.co.uk/list/258262
http://www.londonperfect.com/apartments-for-rent-in-london.php
http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rentals/europe/r5
http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/europe/england


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 19, 2012)

Odiesa Wharf is out in the Docklands (i.e. boondocks).  It would be better to stick to central London as that makes getting around a lot easier.

SFX has a timeshare resort, Sloane Garden, which is in central London.  You might try to get an exchange with them.  London is difficult with any exchange company but much easier with SFX than with RCI.  There is only one 2BR unit in that resort, but it is not impossible to trade into.  SFX confirmed a trade for my family into that 2BR unit for next year.

If you go the rental route, DAE has a very nice apartment, that if memory serves is 2BR, in central London, called 66 The Lexington, that is in the DAE Options program.  DAE Options is for properties that are always rentals, but DAE has quite good rates for members.  You might compare both location and price on that property with Odesa Wharf.  In some past years, the owner had occaisionally deposited 66 The Lexington for exchange at DAE, although I do not think he does any more, but I think there is a review of it on TUG from a Tugger who got it from DAE as an exchange.


----------



## senorak (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the info.  Will definitely check out some of the other housing options for our stay in London.  I do realize that Odessa Wharf is located in the Docklands,  but didn't think I'd be able to find something comparable in Central London.  However, just a quick look at a few of the sites posted makes it worth a closer look.     

Deb


----------



## KevJan (Aug 19, 2012)

We have used the "London Pass" and "Paris Pass" and were extremely satisfied. Includes the tube, bus, and some trains. Whatever you decide, I'm sure you'll have a great time. I know I did and hope to return.


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 20, 2012)

For Paris, the Navigo Decouverte goes from Mon. - Sun (7 days), if you're in Paris from the middle of the week, just buying a carnet (book of 10 tickets) might do.  See this site:
http://www.transilien.com/web/site/...ur/billets-tarifs/billets-abonnements/lang/en

Navigo Decouverte info:
http://www.transilien.com/web/site/...fs/billets-abonnements/navgio-semaine/lang/en

http://www.transilien.com/web/site/...rifs/billets-abonnements/Paris-Visite/lang/en
The above is the info for the Paris Visite Pass.  It is more expensive, and you would have to determine if you would avail yourself of some of the discounts they offer.

In most cases, having a museum pass and then purchasing the Navigo Decouverte is more cost effective.
For the ND, you can print up your own picture at home, cut it to fit the size they require, and when you purchase the pass, your picture is inserted into the pass.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 20, 2012)

*An idea for that off-day between timeshares*

Hi Deb...

Instead of taking the chunnel train...which is pricey imho...I flew from London to Tours, France using RyanAir or Easyjet (I forget now which one it was but it was cheap). Than I stayed a night in Tours, took an early tour of chateaux of the Loire Valley the next morning, then I took a TGV train to Paris that evening. You can line up good chateaux tours at a kiosk in the main train station in Tours...that's where the airport shuttle bus will take you & leave you off anyway, so while at the Tours train station you can arrange a chateaux and/or winery tour for the next morning and your evening train to Paris for check-in at RR. I have fond memories of the trip!

Carol


----------



## zora (Aug 21, 2012)

*We'll also be in London/Paris summer 2013*

I looked at: 
1.  the timeshares, 
2.  http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/United-Kingdom/r21234.htm,
3.  http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/europe/england/london, and
4.  https://www.airbnb.com/s/London--United-Kingdom
If we stayed closer to the center of town, it generally cost more than something equivalent a little farther away.  I put in my parameters, 5 people, range of cost, and, because its so far in advance, had plenty to choose from.
I also looked at OD but decided that I didn't want to spend too much time traveling.  We'll be in London at the end of July and in Paris the beginning of August.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 21, 2012)

Mid summer temps in London and Paris can be very high and uncomfortable.

These are world class cities...IMO don't stay anywhere other than downtown so you can enjoy the sites night and day and never have to worry about getting back to where you're staying.  These are both expensive cities and if you stay downtown you'll be able to explore the side streets and find all kinds of inexpensive restaurants...avoiding those touristy places with hgh prices.

Brian


----------



## easyrider (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking a VRBO there are 20 areas of Parris. What area is considered a good location ?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## senorak (Aug 22, 2012)

The Royal Regency exchange for Paris is already made, (since last fall, I think).  I know that RR is not in the center of Paris, but that is fine.  From what I've read on tripadvisor and other sites, we can spend a day just exploring the Vincennes region.  I don't think we can find anything close to the price, (and room), in "downtown" Paris, (under $800 including MF and exchange fee for a 2BR/sleeps 6 unit).  Not going to change plans for the Paris stay. However, we don't have any accommodation booked for London yet.  The 2BR at Odessa Wharf is running around $1700-1800 rental from RCI, so if we can find something comparable in London center (not more than $500 above OW), then I'd consider it.  Think prices are still high right now from the Olympics....but will continue to check the sites posters have mentioned.

Deb


----------



## KarenP (Aug 22, 2012)

We really enjoyed seeing a play at the Globe Theater.  If you go, be sure and pay for seats and a cushion!  And also make sure your seats are not behind a post!


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 23, 2012)

easyrider said:


> Looking a VRBO there are 20 areas of Parris. What area is considered a good location ?
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



The districts of Paris called "arrondissements" are numbered in a spiral starting with No. 1 around the Louvre and other sites. The lower numbers are the more "downtown" areas. Here's a map of the districts with some comments on each. How good each might be is up to you. 

http://www.parisnet.com/parismap.html

Chers


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 23, 2012)

*See the country not just the big cities*

There is lots to do in London.We have been there about ten times over the years. With a week in Paris all in the city it is my opinion that you might consider splitting the week between staying in the city and going to another more rural area for a few days. The suburban and rural areas tend To show the real character of the people more and that many days in big cities seems an overdo.There are many areas within a couple hours train ride that are interesting and much less expensive.Portsmouth,Brighton,Cornwall,the Lake Country.
Make a list of what you want to see in London most then see how many days it takes. Most of Old London is within a square mile .Have fun but please consider leaving the city and see the real country and people.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 23, 2012)

I can vouch for Portsmouth being cheap, very cheap!  In comparison to London your money will go at least four times as far.  The major attraction is the dockyard with HMS Victory (Nelson's flagship during the battle of Trafalgar), HMS Warrior (the first ironclad warship) and The Mary Rose.  You can visit Southsea castle where King Henry VIII watched her sink during a battle with the French.  You can visit the village of Southwick where Eisenhower and Churchill planned the D-Day operation (and have a drink in their favourite pub).  Then there's Portchester castle which is one of the best surviving Norman Castles in England.  The ancient capital of Winchester is half an hour away where you can see the Round Table and tons of history, all for free! a beautiful city.

It's a 3/4 hour drive to Stonehenge, 1 1/2 hour to Bath, 1 hour to London or Brighton and 2 1/2 hours to The Cotswolds.

London is a fantastic city but there is so much more outside of it that is begging to be seen.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 23, 2012)

You mentioned some difficulty with timing your nights.  We always spend the first night at Heathrow and get a 4 star room with Priceline for about $50.00 (dollars, not pounds) per night.  It gives us an inexpensive place to get over jet lag and get oriented.  We also like to spend the night before we leave there; again, it's inexpensive, and we have no worries about getting to the airport the next day.  The bus that goes around Heathrow and stops at the hotels is free--it's not the hotel hop-on-off; that one is fairly expensive.

Anyway, it might work as a filler for you depending on when your flight arrives.

We're rented apartments from VRBO.com or HOMEAWAY.com several times in several different cities, and always been pleased with the results.  You've got plenty of time to contact the owner/email back and forth/get pictures/etc.  You should be able to find something really special for the money you are already planning on spending.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 23, 2012)

We go to Paris about four times a year and always stay in a hotel in the outskirts. Just take the metro and you are everywhere in a few minutes. It might be an option for London as well. It makes your stay so much cheaper but I can imagine that you may like to stay in the city when you don´t go there too often. It just depends on your priorities and on how much you wanna spend.


----------



## zora (Aug 24, 2012)

*Car guys*

Has anyone gone to either the lotus factory or the Morgan factory?  If we go to one but not both, which one?  Lotus is about 2-3 hrs east of London and Morgan is about 2-3 hrs west of London.


----------



## senorak (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks again for all the great advice & suggestions.  I've been looking at the various rental sites, and think it would be best if we could find a place close to Waterloo Station, since we will most likely be taking the Eurostar to get to Paris.  Gives us the ease of the rail station and tube lines.  Not sure if we will venture too far outside of London itself, as this will be the first trip abroad for my father and his wife, (and my daughter was young when she went on a student tour w/ me and doesn't remember too much).  Plus, if I book using VRBO or HOMEAWAY, I can pick the exact dates I need, and won't have to deal with a day/night in between the two cities, (as compared with staying at Odessa Wharf).  ****Okay, after emailing 2 prospective rentals, I discovered that Eurostar now leaves from St. Pancras station.  (It's been almost 10 years since I've been to London---and at that time, trains left from Waterloo.)  Back to searching for rental***

As for Paris, we will be staying in the outskirts, as we have the exchange at Royal Regency in Vincennes.  From what I've read, we can take metro line 1 or the RER and be in central Paris within a half hour.  And the town of Vincennes looks like it will have it's own sites to visit and places to explore.  

If it was just my daughter and I traveling, I would probably be hopping around the countries a bit more....but since my father and his wife are coming, I think it's easier if we just have one "home base" in/near each city.  When I took my students on tour, we always had a tour guide in each city handling all the arrangements....this time, I'm the tour guide.   

Deb


----------



## jme (Aug 28, 2012)

*lasting memories*

2 things, Eurostar and Cotswolds! You'll never regret either one. 

(1) Spent 17 days in UK (half in London, half in countryside) a while back with family (wife and 2 kids), and our Eurostar trip to Paris for 2 days was a highlight. First, I love trains anyway, and second, the countryside that passes before you is simply awesome. The under-the-channel part is only 20 minutes, but the rest is glorious. I'd never skip that, as it's one of my lasting memories. 

(2) Drove all over the Cotswold villages and towns, and it was also one of my most cherished memories. Cannot say enough about how beautiful it was, and frankly, it's the England I had always dreamed to see, and it didn't disappoint. It was the part "from a storybook" that truly came alive. 

We started by going thru Stratford on Avon on the way to Moreton-on-Marsh, Stow-on-the-Wold, Bourton-on-the-Water, Bibury (Wow!), Cirencester, Painswick, etc, and back.  Took a big loop thru the villages, stopping a while in each, walking mostly and visiting restaurants, pubs, antique shops, etc. What a day. 

My Advice:....."Drink the FINE wine, Smell the RED roses." 
(Not the water and the daisies.)  Don't always skimp. 

My personal motto when traveling:  "The better things take more time, and the lovely things take more cash, but they will last forever when the rest are gone." 

and those are my own words.... use occasionally.  and when you do, enjoy. 
(Eurostar and Cotswolds!!!!)  

P.S.....if it's June and you've never done it, look up "Trooping the Colour"....(on any one of three consecutive Saturdays, best to stand along the Mall)

"Why see the guard when you can see the Queen?"

http://www.royal.gov.uk/royaleventsandceremonies/troopingthecolour/troopingthecolour.aspx


----------



## zora (Sep 4, 2012)

Carol C said:


> Hi Deb...
> 
> Instead of taking the chunnel train...which is pricey imho...I flew from London to Tours, France using RyanAir or Easyjet (I forget now which one it was but it was cheap). Than I stayed a night in Tours, took an early tour of chateaux of the Loire Valley the next morning, then I took a TGV train to Paris that evening. You can line up good chateaux tours at a kiosk in the main train station in Tours...that's where the airport shuttle bus will take you & leave you off anyway, so while at the Tours train station you can arrange a chateaux and/or winery tour for the next morning and your evening train to Paris for check-in at RR. I have fond memories of the trip!
> 
> Carol


Thank you for the great idea!  I looked up the plane fares and this sounds very doable and a lot of fun.


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 7, 2012)

*More suggestions for London*

If anyone in your party is interested in relatively recent British military history, don't miss the Churchill Bunker, the Imperial War Museum, and the old battleship in the river (can't remember the ship's name).  Fascinating stuff. 
              -------------------Zach


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 7, 2012)

zora said:


> Thank you for the great idea!  I looked up the plane fares and this sounds very doable and a lot of fun.



Be aware of the many many extra fees on the low cost airlines like Ryanair and Easyjet and where they land. You can wind up paying a lot in extras.  

Cheers


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 8, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> Be aware of the many many extra fees on the low cost airlines like Ryanair and Easyjet and where they land. You can wind up paying a lot in extras.
> 
> Cheers


That's good advice.  We flew Ryan from Paris to Shannon, mistake.  First of all, you board a bus at a virtually unmarked lot quite a way from central Paris--though you can reach it by Metro.  We were concerned there wouldn't be enough buses for the number of people collecting, but as it turned out, our fears on that score were groundless.  You board the bus and ride for well over an hour to some airstrip out in the middle of nowhere.  We were planning to eat there; there is a little restaurant that seats about 20 people.  That's it.  Then you wait.  Then you board for the Ryan Air experience--actually, that was kind of fun.  Everyone cheered when we touched down in Shannon  (I think it was because they were Irish and glad to be home, not because of lack of faith in the plane.)  At any rate, we said we'd never do it again; the savings just weren't worth it.  I would fly Ryan again anytime they are using major airports, though.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 8, 2012)

senorak said:


> Eurostar to Paris.
> 
> DEB



If booked as early as they allow the booking, taking the Chunnel can be as in-expensive as cheap airfares--and you arrive right in the heart of Paris, no arrangements to make.  For research purposes, you might want to check out the fares if you were booking now for the furthest out date you can book.  The closer you are to the date, the more expensive the fare.


----------

